# wlan server einrichten (unter xp)



## buckrhodes (26. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 
 ich würde gerne einen PC mit xp Betriebssystem zu einem wlan server umfunktionieren...
 geht das irgendwie, und wenn ja wer könnte mir helfen?

 Im Moment habe ich einen Linux server aber mit wlan kommt es öfters zu Verbindungsproblemen...und soviel ahnung habe ich auch nicht von linux, daher würde ich das gerne alles unter xp machen...

 Ziel ist quasi das andere Leute über den Server ins Internet können nach einer kurzen Anmeldung

 Sicherheit ist erstmal zweitrangig...

 wäre nett wenn mir jmd helfen könnte


----------



## xCondoRx (26. Oktober 2004)

Hast du einen Router?


----------



## buckrhodes (26. Oktober 2004)

ja aber ich wills komplett ohne router machen, das ich das dslmodem an eine netzwerkkarte anschliess und dann über eine wlan karte quasi  "weiterleite"... also das der rechner quasi mein router ist...


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Mal kurz zu dem Linux Server: Kannt du sicher ausschließen das die Verbinsungsprobleme nicht generell Reichweite-bedingt sind? Denn wenn eine Verdindung steht und ab und zu wieder abreißt liegt das meist nicht am PC sondern generell am WLAN und der Umgebung.


----------



## buckrhodes (27. Oktober 2004)

ja ich wüsst auch gern woran das liegt... aber die laptops die damit reingehn befinden sich in unmittelbarer umgebung +/- 15m un das sollte eigentlich klappen oder...


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Naja, das kann in Gebäuden wenn du nicht so die super Hardware erwischt hast und Wände oder so dazwischen sind schon zu weit sein.
Hier in der Firma haben wir nen AP und mit einer Wand dazwischen muss ich bis ca. 7 Meter ran.

Ist die Verbindung denn stabil wenn du näher dran bist?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## TheNBP (27. Oktober 2004)

Die WLAN Karte in den AdHoc Modus schalten und auf XP eine Routing Software installieren (notfalls Windows integrierte Internetverbindungsfreigabe).

Fraglich ist aber ob die Verbindungsprobleme nicht eher an der  Hardware oder der Umgebung liegen.


----------



## buckrhodes (27. Oktober 2004)

auch wenn man mit einem laptop direkt daneben steht is die signalstärke meist zu niedrig....
 was für eine routing software kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Jana Server 2 würde ich empfehlen. Ist leicht verständlich und auch leicht zu konfigurieren. Das ganze ist mit Webinterface ausgestattet wie bei ienem Router.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Jana Server ist aber ein Proxy Server, das hat im Prinzip nichts mit Routing zu tun.

ICS von Windows sollte doch reichen, oder?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich dachte Jana Server kann das ganze etwas komfortabler verwalten als die Standard ICS Verbindung, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Ja, das mag sein, aber der Jana Server ist halt nur ein Proxy Server, also für HTTP und in diesem Fall für Mails. Routing ist aber etwas völlig anderes.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## buckrhodes (28. Oktober 2004)

ok also mit ics... kannst du mir ne kurze erklärung geben wie ich das am besten mach so mit einstellungen etc ? wäre nett weil kenn mich mit ics nit aus...


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Findest du eigentlich über die Suche wie das geht 
In den Eigentschaften deiner DFÜ-Verbindung bei Erweiter glaube ich kannst du anklicken das die Verbindung freigegeben werden soll und ggf. ob andrere sie auch wähle dürfen.
Dann trägst du bei den Clients die IP des XP Rechners als Gateway und DNS-Server ein und fertig.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde von der Windows internetfreigabe abraten. *Jana Server * und *Sambar Server* sind sehr gut (Setzte ich selber ein). Warum muss es unbedingt Routing sein ? Warum kein Router ? (Router ist immernoch die allerbeste Lösung)


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

myplex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum muss es unbedingt Routing sein ? Warum kein Router ? (Router ist immernoch die allerbeste Lösung)



Etwas komische Aussage, was macht ein Router denn sonst noch so außer Routing?
Na klar, wenn er nur HTTP nutzen will ist ein Proxy ja auch ok. Ich habe mit ICS eigentlich bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
P.S: Mit ICS ist der Windows PC ja ein Router


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Microsoft Windows schelcht , weil :
  - Man muss immer den Computer anlassen (bzw. immer anmachen)
  - Sicherheitslücken
  - Unproffesionel da folgende funktionen nicht oder nur begrenzt vorhanden sind:
        - Port - Forrwarding
        - DNS
        - Benutzerverwaltung
        - URL - Filter
        - schlechte Firewall

Wenn man aber nur dies privat genutzt wird und wenn man mit den Einschränkungen sich befriedigen kann ist die  Internetverbindungsfreigabe eigenlich im großen und ganzem ganz in Ordnung. Fortteile hat die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aber auch , denn sie ist:
  - Einfach zu konfiguieren 
  - Übersichtlich


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

myplex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Microsoft Windows schelcht , weil :
> - Man muss immer den Computer anlassen (bzw. immer anmachen)
> - Sicherheitslücken
> - Unproffesionel da folgende funktionen nicht oder nur begrenzt vorhanden sind:
> ...



-PC anlassen: Muss man beim Jana Server auch
-Sicherheitslücken: Generelles Problem vom Microsoft
-Port-Forwarding: Nicht nötig für seine Situation, da nur Clients nach außen zugreifen sollen
-DNS: Was ist damit?
-Bentzerverwaltung: kann eigentlich kein Router
-URL-Filter: Auch nicht aufgabe eines Routers da andere Layer
-schlechte Firewall: Installier doch eine andere

Aber ich finde es ja auch nicht besonders =)
Ich persönlich mache sowieso alles was mit Sicherheit und Internet zu tun hat über Linux oder halt über Hardware. Jedoch war halt seine Frage letztendlich zu ICS


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich persönlich mache sowieso alles was mit Sicherheit und Internet zu tun hat über Linux oder halt über Hardware.




Genau meine Meinung !


----------

